# server and apps



## aheny (Feb 20, 2013)

I have most of my hardware, I am just trying to figure out the best software for my home.
I have a 200Mb network connecting everything. My main theater uses an xbox 360 as the player and my den uses a playstation 3. I have a desktop pc for a media server, galaxy 3 and galaxy note 2 for controllers.

Any advice on software for my pc to host the media, and android apps to make finding/playing movies/music on the ps3 and xbox?


----------



## ZaC851 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, I know this is old, but maybe it will help someone else. 

I use MediaPortal as a front end to watch all my vids. It runs on a windows 7 that is in a rack mounted case in my media rack. It connects to a server I built that runs linux to play all my movies and TV shows I have. There are A LOT of different skins you can use in mediaportal to change the looks.

http://www.team-mediaportal.com/

I personally used the StreamedMP skin.

SteamedMP screenshots


----------

